# *.jar von  iText - wohin damit? (<lib>?)



## manja (19. Januar 2004)

wollte mit iText eine PDF-Detei zu erzeugen...
Aber kann nicht kapieren wohin mit den .jar? Soll ich sie in <lib> kopieren? Oder einfach ein Pfad schreiben. In jedem Fall habe ich noch nie paket importiert...
In die Quelle  steht auch nichts - soll woll zu selbstverständlich sein...Ich bitte sie, ich flehe um die Hilfe. Wie kann ich den Klassen von iText benutzen?


----------



## sDroid (20. Januar 2004)

Entscheidend ist weniger wo du das JAR-File hinstellst, sonder vielmehr daß es beim Kompilieren und Ausführen des Programms im Classpath ist.

Angenommen du willst das 1. Beispiel aus dem Tutorial (http://www.lowagie.com/iText/examples/Chap0101.java) testen und die Quellcodedatei und das JAR-File liegen im selben Verzeichnis, dann kannst du  den Code mit

javac -classpath  itext-1.01.jar Chap0101.java

kompilieren, und anschliessend mit

java -cp itext-1.01.jar;. Chap0101

ausführen.

Wenn du ein lib Verzeichnis anlegst  und das JAR-File dort plazierst muß es eben lib\itext-1.00.jar heissen.

MfG
sDroid


----------



## guradon (8. August 2007)

Hallo, 

so wie du das oben beschrieben hast funktioniert das leider nicht bei mir.
Ich kann die Datei zwar kompilieren mit javac -classpath itext-2.0.4.jar Klausurlister.java bekomme aber beim Aufruf mit java -cp itext-2.0.4.jar;. Klausurlister  einen

Exception in Thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:Klausurlister 

habe in meiner Datei nur import com.lowagie.text.pdf.*; stehen.(Also an Klassen die ich importieren möchte)

Ich habe die itext-2.0.4.jar und die Klausurlister.java im gleichen Verzeichnis und sie lässt sich auch ohne itext Klassen fehlerfrei kompilieren. 
Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich sonst noch was einrichten muss, um itext Klasen zu nutzen.

Es wäre echt klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

mfg Tim


----------

